# Lunaris 2 is released! Synth Pads for Kontakt Player



## Luftrum (Dec 9, 2022)

Lunaris 2 is the premier pads instrument for NI Kontakt for that is what Lunaris 2 is all about, pads and pads only. From analog pads to digital pads, string pads, cinematic pads, 80s-inspired pads, immersive ambient pads to everything in between.

Compared to its predecessor, version 2 improves and expands with sample drag and drop import, a freshly redesigned and larger interface, and the core sounds library is now brimming with over twice as many sound sources.

Lunaris 2 is made for and licensed to the free Kontakt Player v6.7.1 or later. You do not need the full version of Kontakt to use Lunaris 2. It is installed directly in Native Access. Just enter the serial key and click install.

Lunaris 2 is *$159* and users of the original Lunaris can upgrade for *$39*. Lunaris 2 installs side-by-side with Lunaris as a separate product, so you can keep both instruments if you prefer.

Lunaris comes with over 480 presets (all pads!) created by fourteen world-class sound designers, including _Venus Theory, Electric Himalaya, Echo Season, Bigtone, Stephan Baer, Michael Oakley, Yuli Yolo, Gahrn Audio, Lauge, Amphilium, Adam Pietruszko, S1gns of L1fe, State Azure_ and of course,_ Luftrum._







*



Lunaris 2 supports drag & drop.* We hear you. This is the most requested feature of them all.

You can now import your own sounds, pad samples or any other audio file and use them alongside the sound sources that come with Lunaris 2.

To import, just drag & drop any audio file onto the layer display. User samples will automatically be mapped to root note C3 and located in the _User Sounds_ category. If there are loop points within a wave file, it will load with those loop points intact.





Adapted from Bioscape, one of the new key features in Lunaris 2 is the creative and powerful motion recording function.

This feature uses recorded automation to animate various instrument parameters over time.

This is a super creative way to inject motion and dynamics into your sounds.





*Much more information*
*https://www.luftrum.com/lunaris/*​


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 9, 2022)

I own a few Luftrum soundsets for Omnisphere and the U-HE synths and they've never disappointed. I recently purchased the Vangelis for Omnisphere sounset which is absolutely fabulous and so faithful to the original sounds. So, after listening to the demo vid and being a sucker for pads anyway, I pulled the trigger on this one.

After having a little play, I'm immediately struck by, not only the quality and beauty of the sounds but the fact that every single preset I selected was so useable. It can so often be the case where you a buy a library like this and half the presets/patches end up effectively useless because they seem badly designed/put together.

Of course, I may have just struck lucky with the relatively few presets I chose out of the many I haven't listened to yet. Somehow, I doubt it and this is going to be one helluva super pads library I'm going to enjoy using immensely.

You've got a real gem here Luftrum.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi @Luftrum Just one minor performance issue I've observed so far is; although I've done the obligatory Batch Resave in Kontakt, the patches do seem quite slow to load. Not a showstopper by any means but something you can, perhaps, take a look at.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 9, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> I own a few Luftrum soundsets for Omnisphere and the U-HE synths and they've never disappointed. I recently purchased the Vangelis for Omnisphere sounset which is absolutely fabulous and so faithful to the original sounds. So, after listening to the demo vid and being a sucker for pads anyway, I pulled the trigger on this one.
> 
> After having a little play, I'm immediately struck by, not only the quality and beauty of the sounds but the fact that every single preset I selected was so useable. It can so often be the case where you a buy a library like this and half the presets/patches end up effectively useless because they seem badly designed/put together.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write this! It means a lot. Yes, some of the presets do not load that fast, in particular, if all four layers are in use. Our first priority is to introduce a _"loading progress bar"_ which is not present in Lunaris 2 (but is in the original Lunaris). It requires some bigger changes to the script though. With this, I also hope we can improve the loading times per preset - or at least provide a better browsing experience.


----------



## JSteel (Dec 9, 2022)

"You can now import your own sounds, pad samples or any other audio file and use them alongside the sound sources that come with Lunaris 2."

Wow, that's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Dec 9, 2022)

I love those random email codes that you have a random chance to get Lunaris 2 for free, website riddles, and random giveaways here!




@Luftrum apart from building beautiful instruments, you certainly know how to engage with your customers! Love it! 

Lunaris 2 is now mine, congratulations for the release!


----------



## Studio E (Dec 9, 2022)

@Luftrum , great job! I already had the original Lunaris, and this Lunaris 2 sounds amazing! I always think of Omnisphere for pads, but these sounds feel refined and captured in a way that's unparalleled! It's way too big (too many sounds) for me to comment much more than this right now, but I really just want to sit and play with this for days. The sounds are extremely inspirational. It's pretty much a home run, especially for the cheap upgrade price.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 9, 2022)

@Luftrum 
Hi All
I have been interested in Lunaris for a while but have hesitated a few times due to CPU concerns and the reputation Lunaris had had as a demanding library for some users with older or underpowered computers. I’m currently using a 2012 Mac Pro(2012) Cheesegrater 12core,96gig,Mojave and I’m using Kontakt 6.
Can people who have both Lunaris 1 and Lunaris 2 please comment on the CPU demands of L2 vs L1? Especially for people that have older rigs?
Thanks


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this! It means a lot. Yes, some of the presets do not load that fast, in particular, if all four layers are in use. Our first priority is to introduce a _"loading progress bar"_ which is not present in Lunaris 2 (but is in the original Lunaris). It requires some bigger changes to the script though. With this, I also hope we can improve the loading times per preset - or at least provide a better browsing experience.


The load times for individual patches using the snapshot menu is very quick for me. However, the AU version in Logic takes forever to load the instrument GUI from the K7 browser. Oddly, the VST3 version in Cubase 12 is much faster. I have also noticed a similar, but less extreme, issue with Bioscape.

Lunaris 2 sound fantastic though, as expected


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 9, 2022)

I find the patches load slowly using standalone kontakt 7


----------



## pete_crum (Dec 9, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Lunaris 2 is the premier pads instrument for NI Kontakt for that is what Lunaris 2 is all about, pads and pads only. From analog pads to digital pads, string pads, cinematic pads, 80s-inspired pads, immersive ambient pads to everything in between.
> 
> Compared to its predecessor, version 2 improves and expands with sample drag and drop import, a freshly redesigned and larger interface, and the core sounds library is now brimming with over twice as many sound sources.
> 
> ...



Watched the Lunaris 2 preset video...I feel like I just listened to one of the greatest psybient albums of all time. These sounds are exquisite!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 9, 2022)

My luck with giveaways seems to have reached an end. After 3 recent wins from other places, my Lunaris 2 discount code isn't one of the lucky free ones. Oh well. This looks to be an amazing value for $129.

Every sound in the intro video sounds incredible, and just as importantly, very usable out of the box. I don't think I've ever seen a preset playthrough of any library where _every single sound_ was exceptional.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 9, 2022)

Loving the new interface. Very stylish and practical. Oh yeah, the sounds aren't bad either!
I'm finding the loading times pretty fast off a SSD, but will be better when the progress bar is there to see when everythings loaded


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 10, 2022)

The slower load times just gives us more of a chance to savor the sound! 😉


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 10, 2022)

@ users of both Lunaris v1 and v2 what are the CPU demands comparatively speaking. 
Has Lunaris 2 been optimized since Lunaris 1 or is it equally or more taxing CPU-wise?

Thanks


----------



## OHjorth (Dec 10, 2022)

I gotta say, when I got Lunaris 1 I was a bit disappointed with the presets and the lack of categories. I had a hard time finding the right sound in a reasonable amount of time and the sound sources was often a bit too much “space cat says meow” for my liking. Following the new categories in Lunaris 2 I found tons of useful and inspiring presets in a very short time! Good job! 😁


----------



## Harry (Dec 10, 2022)

"space cat says meow" ...?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 10, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> I gotta say, when I got Lunaris 1 I was a bit disappointed with the presets and the lack of categories. I had a hard time finding the right sound in a reasonable amount of time and the sound sources was often a bit too much “space cat says meow” for my liking. Following the new categories in Lunaris 2 I found tons of useful and inspiring presets in a very short time! Good job! 😁


THIS

Categories are really much better for finding what you are looking for quickly


----------



## OHjorth (Dec 10, 2022)

Harry said:


> "space cat says meow" ...?


You’re just gonna have to use your imagination on this one. 😁


----------



## seadragon (Dec 10, 2022)

I bought this new library before I even realized I had a discount code in my email. But I don’t care as this is an AMAZING library and I wish to support @Luftrum who keeps cranking out these great products.

Very impressed!


----------



## Kevin63101 (Dec 10, 2022)

This upgrade is fantastic. Lunaris 2 is the best pad library I've ever played out of the box. Interface to customize sounds or import my own source material couldn't be easier.

The new organization of presets is much more intuitive. A loading progress bar will be welcomed, but everything seemed to be loading faster than v1 (PC I7 16GB ram) with no long wait time here.

Fully recommended. This is on my "must have" short list as a keyboardist.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 11, 2022)

Is there any way of saving favourite patches / snapshots, other than saving a brand new snapshot?


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 11, 2022)

ShoeHorn said:


> Is there any way of saving favourite patches / snapshots, other than saving a brand new snapshot?


Snapshots are it, as far as I know.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 11, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @ users of both Lunaris v1 and v2 what are the CPU demands comparatively speaking.
> Has Lunaris 2 been optimized since Lunaris 1 or is it equally or more taxing CPU-wise?
> 
> Thanks


I've used Lunaris with a 64gb 6core Cheesegrater for years without any problems.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> I've used Lunaris with a 64gb 6core Cheesegrater for years without any problems.


@Markus Kohlprath 
Great! That’s what I have wanted to hear.
Thank You 👍


----------



## ThomasB (Dec 11, 2022)

Instant buy based on the video.
All presets were carefully crafted with love and passion. The categories are very helpfull.
The GUI and engine are well designed and motivates to create endless variations.
Best VI in 2022, by far 

Very well done @Luftrum


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 12, 2022)

Lunaris has been a wonderful tool for me, I'm very excited that Lunaris 2 is ready at last! Some of the feature crossovers from Bioscape will be a lot of fun to try out 😁

On the topic of CPU usage, for all of those who are concerned, there is a very handy blurb in the Manual which I will copy here:

"To preserve and minimize CPU usage, here are some valuable tips in
prioritized order:
- Turn off the delay effects
- Turn off the reverb
- Reduce layers using the Freeze effect
- Reduce release times of the Amp Envelopes of active layers
- Reduce the number of active layers."


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks for all the kind words and release-love! 

I want to share a few vids from the great YouTube demonstrating Lunaris 2. The first is a beautiful ambient Livestream by Martin Stürtzer, playing with Lunaris 2 and some other synths. The second is a recent vid by Markus Junnikkala, it's more of a proper Lunaris 2 demo and a preset walkthrough. Enjoy!


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ve played around with Lunaris 2 every day since its release, exploring each of the sections, and I must say it is truly and utterly magnificent! The sonic palette is masterful and there is so much depth here. Thank you, Søren!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 17, 2022)

Since on the first message it says requires Kontakt 6.7.1 or newer, I guess it's just a bug from NI's side when I installed Lunaris 2 that I got a popup window that said that it requires Kontakt 7?


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 17, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Since on the first message it says requires Kontakt 6.7.1 or newer, I guess it's just a bug from NI's side when I installed Lunaris 2 that I got a popup window that said that it requires Kontakt 7?


Must be. Lunaris 2 runs fine in Kontakt 6.7.1 for me.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 18, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Since on the first message it says requires Kontakt 6.7.1 or newer, I guess it's just a bug from NI's side when I installed Lunaris 2 that I got a popup window that said that it requires Kontakt 7?


Yes, I noticed the same. During installation in Native Access, it creates a dependency and tells to install Kontakt Player too, and this is the latest version 7. You can skip that part if you already have v6.7.1. You do not need to install Kontakt Player 7.



c0nsilience said:


> I’ve played around with Lunaris 2 every day since its release, exploring each of the sections, and I must say it is truly and utterly magnificent! The sonic palette is masterful and there is so much depth here. Thank you, Søren!


Thank you c0nsilience. Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2022)

Other than backwards compatibility with older projects, is there any reason to keep Lunaris 1 installed after installing Lunaris 2?


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 18, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Other than backwards compatibility with older projects, is there any reason to keep Lunaris 1 installed after installing Lunaris 2?


I’m keeping mine installed to have access to sound sets from both as there isn’t a massive overlap between the two.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> I’m keeping mine installed to have access to sound sets from both as there isn’t a massive overlap between the two.


Oh so they are different sound sources? Guess that was the question if Lunaris 2 has all Lunaris 1 sound sets. Good to know thanks!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 18, 2022)

They don’t specify, but the intro video does mention that Lunaris 2 has over twice the amount of soundsets as Lunaris 1. If you look at some of the names, they are the same between the two, so I believe that Lunaris 2 does have everything in Lunaris 1, and more. However I didn’t check every single one, so it would be better if the developers confirmed this instead.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 19, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Other than backwards compatibility with older projects, is there any reason to keep Lunaris 1 installed after installing Lunaris 2?


Well, all the main sound sources from Lunaris are ported over to Lunaris 2 and then we have added twice as many new sound sources too. Some presets are recreated from the original Lunaris, but most are fresh material using the new sound sources. They are different engines though, with different interface sizes and different effects too, so they are two different products and there are many presets in the original Lunaris which is not present in Lunaris 2.

Bottom line, the reason for keeping the original Lunaris installed is mostly based on a matter of personal preferences. But from a content perspective, you can safely delete the original Lunaris. If you regret, you can always just re-install via Native Access.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 23, 2022)

I would like to integrate Lunaris 2 in an older project, anyone else struggling with the insanely slow loading times of the presets?
PS: moving the folder from SSD to M2 SSD, @Luftrum how the hell did you build an instrument with exactly 7777 files?! 😅


----------



## hauspe (Dec 23, 2022)

Still loading times around 30s or more for one single preset, so it's useless for me. If someone knows any tips to reduce the loading times many thanks in advance.


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 23, 2022)

hauspe said:


> I would like to integrate Lunaris 2 in an older project, anyone else struggling with the insanely slow loading times of the presets?
> PS: moving the folder from SSD to M2 SSD, @Luftrum how the hell did you build an instrument with exactly 7777 files?! 😅


Yes thats true, loading times are really slow, also with me from a SSD T7..... 

But 7777 is better than 👿 6666 though


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 23, 2022)

hauspe said:


> I would like to integrate Lunaris 2 in an older project, anyone else struggling with the insanely slow loading times of the presets?
> PS: moving the folder from SSD to M2 SSD, @Luftrum how the hell did you build an instrument with exactly 7777 files?! 😅


Eureka! Didn't know there were exactly 7777 files. Interesting.

Regarding the loading times. Presets don't load instantly, there's a lot of code activity going on under the hood, with 100s of MB of samples to be loaded per preset - in particular, if all four layers are in use. It is not uncommon for a preset to take 2 to 6 seconds to load and on older machines this might even be a few seconds longer. The more layers active, the longer the load time. But 30 seconds is definitely not the loading time of any presets. 

You can try to batch resave and most importantly, deactivate antivirus and the active monitoring of backup software. We have gathered a few tips in the FAQ (4th from the top) https://www.luftrum.com/faq-support/

The programmer is working on a_ loading progress_ bar which is our priority for an update. This will be helpful because as it is now, the instrument just locks up/freezes during a preset load, which is not ideal.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 23, 2022)

@Luftrum thank you for the reply, re-batch did not solve the issue. Lunaris 1 starts very fast btw, also other heavy libraries like Bioscape needs up tp 8s to load any presets, which is still _long _on one of the fastest M2 SSDs on earth but still acceptable.

PS: Lunaris 2 first start from scratch ~39s, loading presets ~18s


----------



## hauspe (Dec 23, 2022)

Some more information: I was looking at the disk loading times and performance, when Lunaris 2 starts Windows is showing 7.5mb/s only, when I start Orchestral Strings (Sonokinetic) which is a really heavy library Windows shows me up tp 850mb/s. After loading the Lunaris 2 samples Kontakt needs still 8s to play the choosen preset. PS: used memory after loading Orchestral Strings: 8.24GB (!), while Lunaris 2 is only 70mb...


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 24, 2022)

hauspe said:


> PS: Lunaris 2 first start from scratch ~39s, loading presets ~18s


I have a fairly old computer (Ryzen 2600X, 32mb ram, ssd) and Lunaris 2 takes around 3 seconds to load, most patches take from 2 to 4 seconds each with a few exceptions


----------



## CatComposer (Dec 27, 2022)

The slowest patches take about 6 seconds for me. (even after batch resave)
I have an Aorus M.2 SSD with a read speed of 5000 MB/s.
Since the patches are less than 200MB, it's surprising that it takes this long for such a small patch.
(normal Kontakt instruments of this size eg. from Spitfire load up in the blink of an eye.)

It must be something to do with how the layers are prepared,
as the patches with more layers take significantly longer.

@Luftrum should be commended for making such an innovative plugin,
but if any improvements to loading times is possible, it would certainly be welcome.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 27, 2022)

CatComposer said:


> The slowest patches take about 6 seconds for me


Maybe you also have Bioscape for testing purposes? Just as Lunaris 2 Bioscape needs very long to load any presets as well. As I mentioned before it's not the size of the sample because Lunaris 2 loads very slowly so it has to do with the way how Lunaris calculates the layers. I would be very happy if Luftrum can sort it out, I've spent a lot of money for both libraries, actually I can't use them due to the horrendous loading times.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 27, 2022)

On my system, it takes Lunaris 2 around 8 secs to load a patch from a regular SSD drive. Adding a loading bar is going to be helpful, but if they can lower the loading times, or at least add a preload feature like Omnisphere has, then that would be even better.


----------



## CatComposer (Dec 27, 2022)

I am hopeful that the lag is due to a bottleneck in data transfer that can be fixed in the scripting. 

Perhaps a consult with a world class Kontakt programmer like David Healey would be worthwhile?


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback regarding loading time. 

As stated earlier, our first priority is to introduce a _"loading progress bar"_ which is not present in Lunaris 2 (but is in the original Lunaris), and with this, I also hope we can improve the loading times, but 2-6 seconds per presets are acceptable and to be expected.

Anything in the range of 15-30 seconds per preset is not Lunaris 2, and this is very likely caused by settings out of our control, and if you experience this kind of loading time, I recommend checking the FAQ (click), in particular when it comes to antivirus and the active monitoring of cloud services.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Dec 28, 2022)

For what is worth, I am on an Intel Mac, the library is loading in 3-4 seconds, and the presets are also taking 3 seconds on average to load. 

The library is on a Samsung T7 drive connected via USB-C, and I use Kontakt 7.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 28, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> I recommend checking the FAQ (click), in particular when it comes to antivirus and the active monitoring of cloud services.


I have checked the FAQ and do you think, that your support therefore is out of your control? If so (hopefully I did not misunderstood this phrase) I am out of control as well.


----------



## P.N. (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi.
I'm going to try and offer some insight on the loading times.

The loading times of Bioscape/Lunaris 2 should not be compared to other libraries (99.99% of them at least), like Spitfire, etc.
On an "internal" level, (groups, zones, etc) Bioscape/Lunaris work in a completely different manner in order to:

A: Allow for user content (drag and drop)
B: Overcome a limitation in the number of groups

Bioscape/Lunaris 2 don't just load samples into groups which are already configured (with zones and other settings) - the process called "purging" when done via scripting.

In order to overcome the A and B requirements mentioned above, group parameters (things like zones, volume, pitch, root, etc - I'll simplify and call these parameters), are generated and loaded on the fly.

This process is inherently slower than "normal" sample loading and it seems (I can't confirm this) that the loading times are actually exponentially longer with longer samples.

But samples and group parameter "generation" itself are not the main reason why the loading times are slower than your typical library.

The main reason is this:
When the samples are loading (and the groups are being processed), the groups' effects are also
loaded, and this includes the filters.

Again the filters themselves don't take a long time to load (some more than others, but they do add to the total).

What does take a long time to load are the modulators, specially the filter modulators - which are over 30 - but it's possible to be even more specific and say that the "Key Position" filter modulators are the responsible for most of the loading schedule.

It's not possible to optimize these via scripting because they are part of Kontakt's code.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 30, 2022)

P.N. said:


> It's not possible to optimize these via scripting because they are part of Kontakt's code.


Hi P.N. thank you for clarifying the way how it works. Anyway we should try to find out why on some systems Lunaris is slower performing in comparison to others. My PC is quite powerful, there "must" be something which slows down the process (in my case). If you need any more information from my side please let me know.


----------



## P.N. (Dec 30, 2022)

hauspe said:


> Hi P.N. thank you for clarifying the way how it works. Anyway we should try to find out why on some systems Lunaris is slower performing in comparison to others. My PC is quite powerful, there "must" be something which slows down the process (in my case). If you need any more information from my side please let me know.


It's hard to diagnose. We've seen differences ranging from Mac vs PC (Macs having an advantage for some reason), different audio drivers (sound cards), different CPUs (AMD vs Intel), different operation systems.
As I'm reading above, the loading times you're getting are not reasonable so perhaps there's something else going on in your system.

Which version of Kontakt are you using?

EDIT: I just tested Bioscape in a very old Intel W7 machine and it was literally two times faster than my AMD 5800x W10 machine. It's a lottery, and unfortunately it just confirms this is not something that can be optimized via scripting.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 30, 2022)

P.N. said:


> Which version of Kontakt are you using?


I have some news to offer, first of all I updated to Windows 22H2 yesterday (Kontakt 7.1.3, sound interface RME Fireface UFX II newest driver, AMD Ryzen X5900, RAM 96GB 3600, ASUS ROG Dark Crosshair VIII). After updating Windows to the newer version Lunaris 2 needs _8-_10 seconds for loading, but it's even better if I use ASIO4ALL, e.g: INIT -> 2049 time for loading under 5s, MADIface USB ASIO very slow 9.62 seconds!


----------



## hauspe (Dec 30, 2022)

PS: also what I determined: when I change the ASIO driver from ASIO4ALL to MADIface Kontakt hangs for a moment, same when changing the presets (no response message if you click with the mouse on Kontakt).


----------



## hauspe (Dec 30, 2022)

PPS: I got in touch with RME Germany as well. NTL I hope that this thread may help some other users if they are running into similar troubles.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 30, 2022)

*Heureka, I could solve it..*.important for EVERYONE who determines slow loading times. Since I'm working on projects in Cubase that easily use 50GB of RAM, I've currently set the buffer size of my sound interface to 1024 samples (to avoid CPU spikes). As a result the performance drops depending on the Kontakt instrument as well, as we can see with Lunaris 2 and Bioscape. Setting the buffer size to 521 samples, Lunaris 2 loads twice as fast (loading takes about 4s), 256 samples Lunaris 2 takes ONLY 2 seconds! That would make the system as fast as hell again. Finally it seems that only Kontakt instruments are affected if running a script when started, loading pure samples such as Spitfire Symphonic Strings etc. do not affect the performance, regardless of the buffer size.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 30, 2022)

PS: @Luftrum honestly you could update your FAQ "Lunaris 2: It takes a long time to load presets"
Presets in Lunaris 2 (and Bioscape!!) do not load instantly, reducing the buffer size of your sound interface may speed up the loading process" or something like that.


----------



## P.N. (Dec 31, 2022)

Yes, buffer size is another variable, similar to the ones I mentioned above - drivers, operating system, etc. 
It doesn't affect Bioscape's performance in my machines, but perhaps it can help others.

I'm glad it worked for you and that you now have loading times more in line with what's expected.
Having loading times comparable to "normal" libraries is, however, another story - due to the way user zones works (basically what I explained above).


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 31, 2022)

hauspe said:


> *Heureka, I could solve it..*.important for EVERYONE who determines slow loading times. Since I'm working on projects in Cubase that easily use 50GB of RAM, I've currently set the buffer size of my sound interface to 1024 samples (to avoid CPU spikes). As a result the performance drops depending on the Kontakt instrument as well, as we can see with Lunaris 2 and Bioscape. Setting the buffer size to 521 samples, Lunaris 2 loads twice as fast (loading takes about 4s), 256 samples Lunaris 2 takes ONLY 2 seconds! That would make the system as fast as hell again. Finally it seems that only Kontakt instruments are affected if running a script when started, loading pure samples such as Spitfire Symphonic Strings etc. do not affect the performance, regardless of the buffer size.



I still need to try this (currently performing a fresh install of Windows 11), but that would make sense given that I usually set my buffer size really high (at least 1024, if not higher) due to the heavy loads of my projects. Thanks for the info though 👍.


----------



## Luftrum (Jan 2, 2023)

hauspe said:


> PS: @Luftrum honestly you could update your FAQ "Lunaris 2: It takes a long time to load presets"
> Presets in Lunaris 2 (and Bioscape!!) do not load instantly, reducing the buffer size of your sound interface may speed up the loading process" or something like that.


Hey hauspe. I am so glad to read that you found a solution to the increased and mysteriously slow loading times. I have done what you suggested and added the buffer size to the FAQ.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 2, 2023)

Yeap, I tried it yesterday and the buffer size hugely impacts the loading times. Now they’re normal 2-3 sec loads at 256 samples on my machine (Gigabyte Z490 Aorus Xtreme, i9 10900k, 128GB of RAM, NVIDIA 3060Ti, Windows 11 Pro).

However, like I said before, upwards of 1024 buffers in my projects is typical. Now that we have a cause, is there anyway Luftrum and/or NI can make it so that loading times are the same regardless of the buffer size of my projects? This is the only Kontakt product, to my knowledge, that has this quirk.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 2, 2023)

Cideboy said:


> the lower your buffer the more work your hard drive does as the samples are streamed directly from disk. In cases where reducing the buffer improve performance, I would be looking at RAM as your bottleneck. Side note - you will probably see another improvement to performance by lowering the sampling rate.


I have 128GB of RAM, and still experience the long loading times in Lunaris 2 (even in a project with just one instance of Lunaris 2). The deciding factor here is buffer size, not RAM.

Also, in this case, raising the Sample Rate (NOT lowering it) will give you better loading times at the same buffer size. I’m assuming that’s what you really mean when you say “another performance improvement”. Otherwise, I’m operating at 48KHz, so lowering my Sample Rate to 44.1KHz would give minimal overall performance improvement when set to the same buffer size. BTW, I have Lunaris 2 installed on an SSD drive. It’s not an M.2 SSD, but it shouldn’t need that. The issue is not with the size of their samples either.

Anyway, the point of my previous comment was that I don’t experience higher loading times in other libraries, so there’s room for improvement in Lunaris 2 and/or Kontakt. I just reformatted my machine last week, and so far everything else loads as expected. The only library in my system with this peculiar behavior is Lunaris 2.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 2, 2023)

Cideboy said:


> Lower latency = your pc works harder…
> 
> Also, I edited my post while you were writing your dissertation apparently ;p - It’s likely your audio interface. And it works just fine for most folks on here … no need to flame lunaris .



That’s the reason why I said “Otherwise, I’m operating at 48KHz, so lowering my Sample Rate to 44.1KHz would give minimal overall performance improvement when set to the same buffer size.”, in case you were referring to overall performance and not the loading times of patches in Lunaris 2.

As for my audio interface, I have a Lynx Aurora (n) 8:









Lynx Aurora (n) 8-TB3 8-channel AD/DA Converter with Thunderbolt 3 Interface


8-channel 24-bit/192kHz A/D-D/A Converter with Preinstalled LT-TB3 Thunderbolt 3 Option Card




www.sweetwater.com





I highly doubt it is the issue here 😉.

I’m not sure if you read this thread in it‘s entirety, but I’m not the only one experiencing long loading times in Lunaris 2. Not just people in this thread, but also the people at Sample Library Reviews are experiencing this as can be seen in this review video:


----------



## Cideboy (Jan 2, 2023)

Jose7822 said:


> That’s the reason why I said “Otherwise, I’m operating at 48KHz, so lowering my Sample Rate to 44.1KHz would give minimal overall performance improvement when set to the same buffer size.”, in case you were referring to overall performance and not the loading times of patches in Lunaris 2.
> 
> As for my audio interface, I have a Lynx Aurora (n) 8:
> 
> ...



Sorry for attempting to help you.
Good luck


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 2, 2023)

Cideboy said:


> Sorry for attempting to help you.
> Good luck


The thing is, *you can’t* lol. The only people who can potentially help with this are those working at Luftrum and/or NI, but thanks for trying 👍. However, you need to read the thread before making suggestions. I’m not trying to be mean here, but it is obvious you didn’t and therefore you don’t really understand what’s going on here.


----------



## Luftrum (Jan 4, 2023)

Jose7822 said:


> The thing is, *you can’t* lol. The only people who can potentially help with this are those working at Luftrum and/or NI, but thanks for trying 👍. However, you need to read the thread before making suggestions. I’m not trying to be mean here, but it is obvious you didn’t and therefore you don’t really understand what’s going on here.


Hi Jose7822. 

With the implementation of the _"loading progress bar"_ which I mentioned earlier, the programmer will need to change some of the code and revert back to an old method of loading samples. This might or might not improve the loading times on some systems, but we will see.

Other than the above, I can't assist further. But I also like to think, that this is beyond instrument level.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 4, 2023)

Luftrum said:


> Hi Jose7822.
> 
> With the implementation of the _"loading progress bar"_ which I mentioned earlier, the programmer will need to change some of the code and revert back to an old method of loading samples. This might or might not improve the loading times on some systems, but we will see.
> 
> Other than the above, I can't assist further. But I also like to think, that this is beyond instrument level.


Fingers crossed!!

Thank you for at least giving it a shot 👍.


----------



## Luftrum (Thursday at 2:32 AM)

There's a deep preset walkthrough in the video below made by iMacTube covering nearly all presets in Lunaris 2, going through the different preset categories. The introduction is in Spanish, así que si quieres entender esa parte, una lección en español sería útil, but the remaining video is all sounds, pure pads, no talk.


----------

